

Sub-reddit misspells name of site's deceased co-founder - Illychnosis
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/16hzpx/on_the_death_of_aaron_schwartz/

======
jstanley
OP comments further down "My mistake was from double-checking myself with my
local paper which made the same mistake. The error is the post is mine alone,
and no disrespect is intended."

I don't think this is a big deal.

~~~
Illychnosis
It's a big deal in that it hasn't been corrected yet. It looks like a diss.

~~~
prsutherland
It has been corrected in the content of the post and reddit doesn't let you
edit the title of a post.

